# Overclock Nvidia 8400 Gs



## G.Ashwinkumar (Dec 22, 2013)

I want to know how to overclock my graphic card the Nvidia 8400Gs, Yes its a very poor gpu but i have no other go i'll be getting a new pc by next year so want to fully utilize my old one that is my current one. i currently have the asus one and everything is at stock. I have updated to latest drivers and done nothing else.

I don't want to overclock it to extreme conditions just want to overclock it by a safe and good margin. I don't want to spend any money on this gig so don't tell me to get a good gpu or a good cooler!

Os: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit.

Cpu: Intel core 2 duo e4700 @2.6 ghz.

Ram:2*2Gig DDR2 Ram

Motherboard:
MS 7525 Version 1.0
BIOS
Brand	Phoenix Technologies, LTD
Version	5.08


Monitor:
HP w1907

GPU: 
1024MB NVIDIA GeForce 8400GS (ASUStek Computer Inc)


Hardrive:
298GB Western Digital WDC WD3200AAJS-65B4A0 ATA Device (SATA)

PSU:

Brand Name: Bestec
Model: ATX-250-12Z REV.:H5R
Output: 250 Max


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 22, 2013)

Download "MSI Afterburner". After installation, your will see three main sliders: 'core clock', 'memory clock' and 'shader clock'. Start with core clock. Make initial increments of 20 MHz. After every few increment, run some demanding game for like 5 minutes and notice if anything strange like visual artifacts, incorrect colors, system or game crash, fps drops, etc occur. If they occur, roll back to last successful increment, i.e., the highest frequency where everything ran smoothly. Repeat this with memory and shader clock.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 23, 2013)

do keep any eye on temperature when you play. larger temperature can spoil your card.


----------



## G.Ashwinkumar (Dec 23, 2013)

I get only core clock and memory clock where is shader clock?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 24, 2013)

G.Ashwinkumar said:


> I get only core clock and memory clock where is shader clock?



You must be getting 'core clock', 'memory clock' and 'power limit' sliders. Afterburner's default theme doesn't show the 'shader clock' slider. Go to settings -> User Interface tab -> set skin to "Legacy MSI Afterburner Skin".


----------



## G.Ashwinkumar (Dec 25, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You must be getting 'core clock', 'memory clock' and 'power limit' sliders. Afterburner's default theme doesn't show the 'shader clock' slider. Go to settings -> User Interface tab -> set skin to "Legacy MSI Afterburner Skin".


Thank you!

When i play some games i dont see the idff. but in few blogs i see that they use som benchmark or other tests to make sure everything is ok which one is the best ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2013)

G.Ashwinkumar said:


> Thank you!
> 
> When i play some games i dont see the idff. but in few blogs i see that they use som benchmark or other tests to make sure everything is ok which one is the best ?



no need to do any benchmarks. just play games and be happy. some benchmarking softwares like furmark can fry your card. do not run softwares like that.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 25, 2013)

G.Ashwinkumar said:


> Thank you!
> 
> When i play some games i dont see the idff. but in few blogs i see that they use som benchmark or other tests to make sure everything is ok which one is the best ?



Benchmarks are used to access the system's performance. What you are referring to is called stress-test tools. These tools run the hardware to their maximum capacity, thus conforming that the overclocked speed is stable at even max loads. One such tool is MSI Kombustor which you probable got in Afterburner's installation too. Don't rely on just these tools, alse do some heavy gaming in addition to test overclock stability.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 28, 2013)

^ Kombustor??

sure you want to fry your PC??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 28, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^ Kombustor??
> 
> sure you want to fry your PC??



8400GS doesn't have enough horse power to burn itself  I used to run this for ~10-15 mins on my passively cooled 8400gs with a local PSU to test overclocks. Everything was fine. Want to recommend something else?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

8400GS is not suitable for overclocking AFAIK.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 30, 2013)

bavusani said:


> 8400GS is not suitable for overclocking AFAIK.



And what is the reason for that?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

I have seen some reviews of 8400GS not suitable for OCing.At least a GT is needed to OC.OCing a 8400GS will not get any performance benefit AFAIK.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 30, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I have seen some reviews of 8400GS not suitable for OCing.At least a GT is needed to OC.OCing a 8400GS will not get any performance benefit AFAIK.



Nope, not true. i had my 8400GS overclocked for an year. the performance increase was substantial and clearly visible. Many games were previously unplayable but ran manageable after OC. It's easily overclockable.


----------

